# Polly (3/23); Teaka (3/23); Buffy (3/16???) @ Flyin' G Farm



## Flyin G Farm (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi guys! I thought I should add a post here also for my girls. We are on marewatchers this year. The link to our cam is www.marewatchers.com/cam/flyingfarm.html.

We have 4 mares due this year and I currently have 3 on camera. First is Southwind Forever Yours ("Buffy"), a sorrel sabino ASPC/AMHR mare, multi-national champion/multi-national top 10 producer. Buffy is bred to MO Breaking News EDV, a black bay sabino ASPC/AMHR multi-congress champion stallion who is negative for LWO, carries agouti, and is homozygous black. The last day we hand bred Buffy was April 20th, BUT, my husband reminded me that later in the Summer we had turned Buffy out with Mo to try and calm him down. He is very bad about pacing, so we were trying different options to get him to settle down. Buffy was with Mo for less than 2 weeks, although it is very possible she could have been in heat during that time and we didn't notice. Buffy is 347 days today, and is making zero progress. I thought she had started to bag up every so slightly, but it's just not much at all considering she is a very experienced broodmare. So, I think there may be a chance she did in fact get bred later in the year (which would have been the last week of June through the first week of July. Unfortunately, I am leasing her and wasn't able to get much information on what she does/doesn't do before foal. She has always been one to foal on her own and has been very sneaky. I do know Buffy is in foal, I have very clearly felt the foal move numerous times within the last week. There is no mistaking there is a baby in there! Buffy is in the top left stall.

Next is Royal Polished Gold ("Polly"), a palomino sabino ASPC mare. Polly was 330 days on March 23rd. She is bagged up, has a mushy butt with no tail resistance, and has gotten extremely clingy. This has been going on for 3 or 4 days now. Polly is also in foal to MO Breaking News EDV. Bag-wise I'm not sure what she typically does, but I was told she gets very clingy and likes having her person in there with her. So we'll see. Polly is on the top right camera.

The 3rd mare is Fowler Boomers Exotica Lovesong ("Teaka"), a 34" silver bay AMHA/AMHR mare, national/reserve national champion producer. Teaka was also 330 days on March 23rd. We have had Teaka for ALL of her foals and she has always consistently waxed within 12 hours of foaling. The longest she has gone for us prior to this year was 336 days...we are at 340 today. She could stand to bag up a little more, although my notes from her last foal indicate she did not bag up fully like I would have expected, but she did wax. She doesn't have much tail resistance and has a mushy butt, and the foal appears to have dropped. She is also getting cranky and trying to bite me when I check her. Teaka is in foal to reserve national grand champion (and multi-national/world top 10 producer) Sundance LB Assured, who is a 34" ASPC/AMHR/AMHA stallion, sorrel with some chrome and 1 blue eye, and LWO+ (Teaka is tested LWO-). Teaka is on the bottom right camera.

The last mare we have is CLC Baile Del Sol ("Baile"), who is a sorrel pinto ASPC/AMHR, multi-national top 10 producer. Baile is 330 on May 27th. She is not yet on the cams. We had her next to buffy, but Buffy can be a witch, so that wasn't working out so well! Baile is in foal to MO Breaking News EDV. She usually bags up fully, waxes a hair, then the next day will heavily wax, and finally drip milk before foaling. She generally foals around the 336 day mark. I will post more on her once she starts making progress.

Most of them can be seen at www.flyin-g-farm.com. Hopefully photos are posted below! It should be (from left to right), Sun, Mo, Buffy, then underneath is Polly, Teaka, and then Baile.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi Tracy - great to have you join us here in the Nutty Nursery. I love your beautiful girls and you two boys are just sooooooooooo handsome - these coming babies are going to be stunning.

Good luck with the foalings - it sounds as though Polly and Teaka are very close!







Any chance of some updated pictures so we see how they are progressing - which is also helpful for those owners here who are foaling mares for the first time.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 2, 2014)

Beautiful...I'll bet you have some gorgeous foals coming


----------



##  (Apr 2, 2014)

Just beautiful -- each and every one!

We're so happy you joined us, and the girls are happily munching -- as I see someone in there feeding them and giving them water.

These should be some beautiful babies! We can't wait!!


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks guys! These are all new crosses for us, and our first foals by Mo (he has 1 foal that was born in Denmark last year), so we are VERY excited!

Anna, yes, I can go out and get some pictures for you guys...hopefully they will cooperate! LOL


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Apr 2, 2014)

OK...here are some pictures from a few minutes ago. Both mares are 340 days today. I couldn't get any shots that show their rear ends have lost their muscle tone and are jiggly.

The first 3 are Polly and the last 3 are Teaka


----------



##  (Apr 2, 2014)

Polly looks good. Baby looks to be slightly forward of center, and her udder is filling nicely. I'll bet once those nipples fill, she'll be close to going.

Teaka looks like she's working on an udder, and hopefully will continue to fill it up! Baby seems forward of center, but I think she'll do a little more filling of that udder, and get those nipples separated, so that will give you some time before she's ready to go. But as always, things can change "in an instant" it seems, and you said she didn't completely fill last time, so keep your eyes open with her! LOL

Polly certainly will bear watching closely. Not seeing how she's elongating, she looks as if she's got everything moving in the right direction! How is baby laying in there? Is she getting 'slab' sided (flat on the sides, almost doesn't look pregnant from the back anymore?) If so, it would indicate that baby has moved into position and is lining up for delivery.

Keep us posted! VERY exciting!!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 3, 2014)

Great pictures - thanks! They both look pretty close and from what you have already said, it looks as though Teaka could do her usual thing and join Polly in a 'double' foaling!


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks guys. I don't think either of them is too far off...hopefully! Teaka is actually bagged up more than the picture shows...she is hard to get a good picture of bag-wise. This morning, her nipples were starting to fill in a little more, although they are still not pointing down. But she is close to where she was bag-wise the last time she foaled. Hopefully she will follow suit and wax again, like she has always done, but since this year just seems strange as far as what the girls are doing, I'm of course watching close anyways. Both she and Polly do have breeder alerts on, just in case.

Polly is about the same...I agree Diane, once those nipples fill in, we should be seeing the foal pretty soon after that! She has gone from being elongated/puffy to back to normal. When I get home tonight, I'll take some more pictures of each of them.

Buffy is still doing nothing, so I'm fairly certain she did get pregnant when we turned her out with Mo for that week. That would put her 330 around May 27th. I am still watching her and have her under camera, just in case, but I have a feeling we will be seeing a late May/early June foal and will be watching her along with Baile.


----------



##  (Apr 3, 2014)

Looking forward to the pictures!


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Apr 3, 2014)

Here are a few pics from tonight. The first 3 are Teaka and the last 3 are Polly. Polly was tightening up as I was trying to get the picture so that might not be super accurate of how she really is when she's relaxed. She doesn't usually care, but she just wasn't wanting to be agreeable tonight.


----------



##  (Apr 4, 2014)

I think both should elongate a bit more, but that can happen quickly! So, watch them both! Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Apr 4, 2014)

I agree Diane



This morning Teaka's bag is bigger and her nipples are starting to fill in, but still not pointing down, She is close to what she was for her last foal, although no wax yet (hopefully she follows her pattern and waxes), so hopefully we won't have too much longer to wait. Polly is about the same. Neither one really wants me touching them! LOL I have threatened no treats until I see foals...I don't know if they believe that though!


----------



##  (Apr 4, 2014)

You never know, it might work. You know these ladies are ALL ABOUT food!


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Apr 5, 2014)

Good morning! Well not much change with Polly or Teaka...they apparently like to be pregnant. Buffy, however, is making me unsure of myself. It is possible she was bred the end of June. We had turned her out with Mo for maybe a week because he had been pacing so bad, we were trying some different scenarios to calm him down. Putting Buffy in with him didn't work, so we pulled her out of the pasture. Buffy is a big bodied mare and definitely is bred, but she has just had a teeny handful of a bag for quite a while, which is what has made me think maybe she could have been bred later. She is 350 days today from her last day of breeding in April (April 20th). This morning, she has a bigger handful (I'm still checking twice a day). Not by any means a full bag, but more than she's had previously. My hubby thinks she was bred in April. So, she'll of course stay on camera just in case


----------



##  (Apr 5, 2014)

I think that's a wonderful idea. Better safe than sorry! Keep us posted!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 5, 2014)

It's all sounding very exciting - maybe you will have a 'triple' foaling - we had that happen one year between the hours of 10pm and 3am, great fun!!


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Apr 5, 2014)

Update for tonight is they are all pretty much the same. I did notice Teaka laid down a lot more than she usually does. I did get a few quick pics of Buffy. She's still at a small handful, but I can easily see her bag when I look at her from the side. IF she was bred later, she wouldn't be due until May 27th (330 days), so I would be a bit surprised for her to be bagging up already, but unfortunately I have no idea what her patterns (if any) are



.


----------



##  (Apr 6, 2014)

Looking very good! Keep us posted!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 6, 2014)

Humm. She doesn't look as though she would last until the end of May does she? Cant wait to see what she's hiding!


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Apr 7, 2014)

I can't wait either Anna...these girls must be cooking up "perfection" because them putting off foaling just because is just MEAN! LOL I'll get some more photos tonight when I get home. For now, they are all about the same.


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Apr 8, 2014)

Well there really wasn't much to show last night, so I didn't take any more pictures. Teaka has been laying down A LOT, so needless to say, the pager has been going off A LOT. Last night Polly rubbed on her door so hard that she broke the latch and nearly escaped, but I just happened to be up, watching Teaka sleep flat out LOL, so was able to "fix" it before she escaped. But, being the very smart pony she is, she figured out how to escape anyways a little while ago. I have the best neighbor girl, Lauren, who happens to be on Spring break this week, so Lauren went and caught Polly for me. She really didn't need to be out on lush green grass all day...and Teaka was having a serious tantrum because Polly was out. I did have Lauren swap Teaka/Polly though. Teaka is a bit of a ding bat, so not nearly as likely to be able to escape. Polly would absolutely have tried it again, and probably succeeded. So now it is Buffy top left, Teaka top right, and Polly bottom right.

These girls need to get with it...we are at 346 days for Polly/Teaka, and 353 for Buffy (if she's in fact due right now)...UGH!!!


----------



##  (Apr 8, 2014)

Buffy and Teaka stuffing their faces, and Polly is standing quietly! Come on ladies....we're waiting !!


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Apr 8, 2014)

Well, tonight both Teaka and Polly are grumpy. Polly is more elongated and just seems agitated. Teaka is about the same bag-wise, but she also just seems very agitated. Buffy is about the same. I did get more photos, although Teaka's didn't turn out well, so I'm just posting Polly and Buffy's. Polly is 1st three and Buffy is the last 3.


----------



##  (Apr 8, 2014)

Looking good! I'm hoping for a busy night tonight! Melinda just had one a few minutes ago, and hoping we'll get a few more over-night!

Polly is sure looking good with a nice udder. A little bit more elongating and maybe she'll decide to show us her baby tonight, too!


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Apr 8, 2014)

I hope so...I'm getting VERY anxious to see these foals!!!

I forgot to also add, both Polly and Teaka have absolutely no muscle tone left to their butts...it's like rescue horse butt!


----------



##  (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## AnnaC (Apr 9, 2014)

Both looking good - dont think you will have to wait much longer!


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Apr 9, 2014)

Well...STILL waiting. I thought there was a chance of Polly foaling last night, she was so agitated and just looked ready...but apparently she doesn't think so. The girls were at least nice and didn't set the pager off all night (TEAKA! LOL) so I was able to get some sleep...yay. Hopefully they won't make me wait too much longer. I may have to bring back bribes...my no threat apparently isn't working and they are clearly more stubborn than I am!


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Apr 10, 2014)

Wish I had more to report, but the girls are pretty much the SAME....UGH!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 10, 2014)

Mares! Bless them!!


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Apr 10, 2014)

I remembered this morning that I had started out "checking" Buffy's bag by taking pictures. Buffy has always just done her thing when she foaled, so has never really been closely checked, and I didn't get the impression anyone has ever felt her bag. So its something we've been working on with her, but she was NOT very agreeable in the beginning. But I've really been struggling with her trying to decide if she is really 355 days today or if she may be due the end of May and I couldn't remember what her bag felt like a month ago. So after I realized I had pictures from early March, I went back and compared. I'm thinking she is 355...what do you think??? Do you see her being 330 May 27th...that seems a LONG time away for what I'm seeing.

1st picture is early March (I think around March 9th), 2nd picture is 2 days ago.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 10, 2014)

I dont think that she would have an udder like that if she wasn't due until the end of March!


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm glad you agree. It looks huge, but it's by no means full/tight, it's a handful right now but I could see it getting a lot bigger. She's been throwing me for a loop!


----------



##  (Apr 10, 2014)

Yes, she certainly can't go until the end of May with that beautiful udder! I always figure about 4 weeks from the start of an udder, although 'they' say 4-6 weeks. Most of mine have always been about 4 weeks. So, since it's obvious she started that udder a while ago, I think you're closer than the end of May!

How is she looking in the elongation department? Maybe a picture or two -- one standing behind her looking down her sides and a full side view, both down at her level will give us a better idea!


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Apr 10, 2014)

I agree, I always figure about 4 weeks out they start making an udder as well. I have had a couple make super quick progress and then foal, but in general, it seems like about a month out. And unfortunately, I don't know Buffy's patterns, if any. I will get some pictures of her tonight from the side/back. I haven't noticed any elongating, but because she is not a big fan of the "groping", she definitely tenses up when I lift that tail, so what I'm seeing might not be entirely accurate. We are working on it of course and have made HUGE progress from a month ago, but she's a 16 year old mare who I'm guessing didn't have much of this "checking nonsense" prior to us getting her...she likes doing things on her own! LOL But, I will get more pictures tonight of all of them when I get home. And while her bag looks big, feeling it isn't what you would expect from looking at it...if that makes any sense. It just feels like a small handful...and my hands aren't very big. I do have this picture of her udder from the side, also taken a couple of days ago. This is what I see when I walk up to her. But again, while it look quite big...it doesn't FEEL big.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 10, 2014)

It is entirely possible that she 'creates' a bag and then actually fills it at foaling time??

Looking forward to those pictures.


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Apr 14, 2014)

Well unfortunately, not much new to report. I was sure Polly was going to foal Thursday evening, but no such luck. She has been agitated and laying down a lot in the 8-10pm range, so I'm hoping that is her timeframe. But I'm over her practicing and wish she'd get down to business already! LOL Polly and Teaka are 352 today and Buffy is 359. I spoke with Buffy's owner this weekend and she was able to locate the breeding dates for Buffy's last foal in 2012. She foaled at 370 days! So, if that's the case again this year, we still have a week and a half...UGH. All are pretty much the same progress-wise...so I'm just waiting...not very patiently


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 14, 2014)

Good Luck Tracy, Sounds like you are on the home straight


----------



##  (Apr 14, 2014)

Well you're in good company. Our other 'late' lady is close to 370 days too! I've never seen such lateness in so many ladies at the same time!

Keep us posted!


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Apr 15, 2014)

Good morning! Well Teaka's nipples are filling in and I can easily get a substantial amount of very sticky fluid, so hopefully we are FINALLY getting close. She has been miserable and very clingy. I can also easily get fluid from Polly now, although it is not yet really sticky. Buffy is the same...a little more than a handful of a bag...not by any means a full tight bag. So here we sit...353 and 360 days.


----------



## JAX (Apr 15, 2014)

"353 and 360 days" Ugh this is why I do not miss breeding! But my oh my the resulting little babies I sure do miss them!!!


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Apr 15, 2014)

I hear you! Prior to this, our longest was 357, but for the most part our average was in the 330-340 day range. I'm glad I'm not the only one with mares going so long...but I'm VERY READY to meet these foals already...sheesh!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 15, 2014)

Very clingy can be a sign of foaling! Come on Teaka it's time to get this show on the road!!


----------



##  (Apr 15, 2014)

The change in behavior is a great sign! Keep us posted, and let's get moving ladies!! We're all waiting to see what you've been cooking!


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Apr 16, 2014)

Guess what??? They're all still pregnant





I don't really have anything new to report. All 3 of them are wanting to stick pretty close to me when I'm in their stalls. They are all miserable, Polly/Teaka especially. So I don't know what to say other than HURRY UP GIRLS!!!


----------



##  (Apr 17, 2014)

Praying for the safe and uneventful delivery of all healthy little ones.....when the girls decide it's time!





Keep us posted!


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Apr 17, 2014)

Polly 355...Teaka 355...Buffy 362....



:frusty



...that's all I have to say


----------



##  (Apr 17, 2014)

We understand completely!!!


----------



## JAX (Apr 18, 2014)

Oh yes I remember this part all too well...


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Apr 19, 2014)

Tonight's update: Polly's bag/nipples are very firm...I have sympathy boob pain checking her! Lol. Teaka has had a teeny tiny bit of wax-like build-up the last couple of days but not they typical wax she gets before foaling. She is not at all excited about having me check her. I can easily get fluid from each. Teaka's is stickier than Polly's but both still clear. Buffy actually has a little bit smaller bag, still maybe 1/2 full, so ????


----------



##  (Apr 19, 2014)

So, maybe we'll get 2 Easter bubs! Sounds like Polly is ready to go, so watch them carefully, as they can pop in a minute!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 20, 2014)

Ooooo it sounds exciting Tracy!! Hopefully there will be an announcment (if not two!) very soon.


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Apr 20, 2014)

We have WAX!!! Both Teaka and Polly have wax. First picture us Teaka, second is Polly (sorry this one is blurry!).


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 20, 2014)

So the race is on!! Cant wait to hear the results!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 20, 2014)

Good luck Tracy !!


----------



##  (Apr 20, 2014)

COME ON LADIES!!!!! We want 2 more Easter Bunnies!!


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Apr 20, 2014)

FILLY...a few minutes after 3pm. It was a red bad and Polly just assumed because I was there I would take care of it for her. So, the baby was born while she was standing up and not really pushing...ugh...but all us well. The filly is a little pistol and was up and nursing within an hour and trying to run/buck within 2. The hubby has already named her Lilly. Now hopefully that will kick start Teaka!!!


----------



##  (Apr 20, 2014)

GREAT SAVE !!!! Of course, she felt safe knowing you were there. It's such a great lesson for all here to learn that we can't take anything for granted and MUST watch these little mommas like hawks. Without your careful watching of her, this would have been a loss, so GREAT GOING!!!

Can't wait to see the pictures of little Lily!

Come on Teaka!!!!


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Apr 20, 2014)

I agree Diane...very important to take nothing got granted! I will get some pics later...I hate posting awkward newborn pics, but I am very pleased with what I am seeing. She's quite a little pistol already!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 21, 2014)

Oh MANY CONGRATULATIONS!!









Great save, and as you and Diane said, a good lesson to everyone on the importance of always being RIGHT THERE!!

Cant wait for the pics - and hurry up Teaka!


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Apr 21, 2014)

Well, we are STILL waiting on Teaka. She still has big blobs of wax this morning. Buffy also made a big increase in bag size. Still not what I consider full, but definitely more than a handful now.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 21, 2014)

Congratulations on the arrival of a gorgeous filly , Glad you were there to help her arrive safely , looking forward to seeing some Pics


----------



##  (Apr 21, 2014)

COME ON TEAKA!!! Can't wait to read the announcement, and see some pictures of the new little girl!


----------



## chandab (Apr 21, 2014)

Congrats! Looking forward to pics.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 22, 2014)

Any news on Teaka, how's she progressing today?


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Apr 22, 2014)

We have a bay pinto colt born just after 3am (PST). He was up, nursed, and pooped within an hour and is now having a good time figuring out how to run and buck


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 22, 2014)

Woo Hoo!! Many congratulations - good girl Teaka!! Cant wait for the pictures.


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Apr 22, 2014)

This morning Buffy's bag has increased...it had actually gone down a little last night compared to yesterday morning. She has been increasingly more uncomfortable from what I've noticed, so I'm hoping that means she's finally going to think about showing us that foal...and not planning on making me wait another month. I don't see her doing that with the size of her bag...but these mares also aren't doing what I expect this year! So fingers crossed Buffy gets down to business soon!

Hopefully pictures soon...want to let both of the foals unfold a little


----------



##  (Apr 22, 2014)

CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 22, 2014)

Congratulations


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Apr 22, 2014)

Baby Pics!!!

First is Teaka's bay pinto colt, who will be AMHA/AMHR registered.

Second is Polly's filly. She will be ASPC registered.

I don't feel like the pictures do them justice, but I was tired of waiting to share! Lol


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 22, 2014)

Both lovely Foals , I am very jealous


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 23, 2014)

Oh they are both gorgeous Tracy - again many congratulations!!


----------



##  (Apr 23, 2014)

They are both fabulous~! CONGRATULATIONS again! LOVE the pictures of them!


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks guys! We are very happy with both of them



Hopefully the weather will cooperate at some point in the next week and we can get them outside and get better pictures. Right now it's rainy/windy, so they are stuck in their stalls.

Update on Buffy, this morning she has a pretty full bag. Not as full as I think it could be, but if she foaled now, I would be OK with the size of it. Last night I was able to get a teeny bit of sticky fluid also, so we swapped her and Polly/filly so I can have Buffy closer to the house. I wasn't able to get fluid this morning, but Buffy is not really good with that yet. It's been a long process getting her to be OK with checking her bag in the first place, so I am just taking it close with trying to get fluid



But, I think we are FINALLY in the final stretch with her. Today is 368 days...COME ON BUFFY!!!


----------



## atotton (Apr 23, 2014)

Beautiful foals. Congratulations.


----------



##  (Apr 23, 2014)

Okay Buffy! YOUR TURN! We're all excited waiting to see what you're hiding in there!


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Apr 23, 2014)

Buffy has a full tight bag tonight...woohoo...hopefully she won't make me wait too much longer!!!


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 23, 2014)

Absolutly Beautiful foals!!!!!!



Looking forward to seeing some pictures of them outdoors!! Polly's foal is so refined looking, what color do you think she is? Hard to tell from the picture but she looks to be a pretty color, and a very dainty little girl!!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 23, 2014)

congrats on your 2 beautiful foals. Buffy 368 days? I'd really go batty waiting that long


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Apr 24, 2014)

Black FILLY born just after 1am...YAY!!!


----------



## happy appy (Apr 24, 2014)

Congrats


----------



##  (Apr 24, 2014)

WOW! CONGRATULATIONS!! Can't wait to see a picture!


----------



## JAX (Apr 24, 2014)

Congrats on your new little herd of cuties!! I miss watching the littles running around and playing and being adorable babies!!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 24, 2014)

AT LAST!! Many congratulations - she sure took her time!! Cant wait for the pics.


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Apr 26, 2014)

Our newest filly out of Buffy! And a few more pics of the other 2 foals also


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 26, 2014)

OMG!! She is certainly well worth that long/frustrating wait!! Absolutely stunning!! Again, many congratulations!!


----------



##  (Apr 26, 2014)

What beautiful, upright little ones. Just fabulous! Each one a gorgeous baby! You must be over the moon!


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks guys, I am very happy with all of our foals!!! Just one more to go, but not until end of May/early June. One more Mo baby


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 27, 2014)

Congratulations, all gorgeous looking foals


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Jul 1, 2014)

We took our little bay pinto colt (Teaka's colt) to a show a week ago, so I thought I'd share an updated picture of him! We also took Polly's filly to a show the week before that, but apparently nobody took a picture of her! LOL

Here is Flyin Gs Assured To The Max, sired by Sundance LB Assured (sire to SMO Bolero De Suerte, a reserve national GRAND champion) out of Fowler Boomers Exotica Lovesong (national/reserve national champion producer). He is pictured at 2 months old at his first AMHA show where he ended up Reserve Grand Champion Amateur Stallion under 1 judge and Grand Champion Junior Stallion under 1 judge. We couldn't be more proud! He sold fairly quickly after that, so will be headed to his new home a little later this year





Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## cassie (Jul 1, 2014)

he is gorgeous! no wonder you sold him after that, congrats on your first win with him, wow what a good baby going out to a show so young and doing so well! congrats


----------



##  (Jul 1, 2014)

Oh, he looks fabulous, and congratulations on his sale. You must be VERY proud of him doing so well in his first show! He's turned out just stunning!


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Aug 22, 2014)

Just wanted to share some updated professional photos of the fillies! This is Flyin Gs Bedazzled, sired by MO Breaking News EDV out of CLC Baile Del Sol. She is ASPC/AMHR and will be headed to nationals



I should have the final photos back for the other 2 fillies in the next day or two, so will share them as well. We are THRILLED with these Mo fillies!


----------



##  (Aug 22, 2014)

As WELL you should be. She is simply STUNNING, and you better keep us posted on these special little ones......


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks Diane! Here is Flyin Gs Forever Bellini (ASPC/AMHR), also a Mo baby. I am still waiting on Lilly's pictures, but should have them soon. I'm really in love with all of these babies!!!


----------



##  (Aug 25, 2014)

He really produced some stunning babies for you this year! She's simply gorgeous!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 27, 2014)

Wow Mo certainly produces stunning types , all wonderful


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Sep 24, 2014)

And last, but not least, is Flyin Gs Polished Perfekshun (aka "Lilly"). Lilly was the first filly born on Easter. She is my red bag baby that her dam (Polly) decided she needed to have standing up! LOL Lilly is ASPC registered and also sired by Mo.

She is about 3 1/2 months old in these pictures and just starting to get a bit gangly. She was NOT at all interested in anything we tried to get her attention with, and certainly wasn't "scared" of anything, including the reflector as we popped it open, so it was a bit harder getting the expression that we were able to get with the other 2 fillies. I think she will be a fantastic all around horse for a youth/ammy down the road, she is very sensible!


----------



##  (Sep 24, 2014)

She is simply STUNNING!

You better be hugging Mo constantly, as he has outdone himself this year with these beauties!!


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks Diane! Mo does get lots of kisses/hugs




I had several people bring mares to him this year with completely different breeding, so I can't wait to see if he keeps up the good work!


----------

